# Them duke boys



## THCbreeder (Apr 6, 2015)

they won . They are definitely worthy . Even the #1 pick had a bad game and they still won .


----------



## abalonehx (May 3, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (May 26, 2015)

I am just glad duke makes an effort to keep the white man relevant in basketball


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 17, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> I am just glad duke makes an effort to keep the white man relevant in basketball


Not the slightest bit of racism detected


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 22, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Not the slightest bit of racism detected


it is difficult to detect sarcasm online, are you being sarcastic here?


----------

